# Eeeeek, an Umbilical Hernia? (pic heavy)



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yep, umbilical hernia. The danger with them is a piece of intestine gets in there and gets stuck. Since it's squishy and painless, it's likely only fat. The only thing to do is a repair, which is simple, but still $$. Since you're slimming him down and it hasn't caused a problem, it may disappear as he loses weight, but once they have one they don't close on their own. If you take him to the vet, they might want to repair it. Since he is still heavy, that will put pressure on it (probably why he got it in the first place). Some dogs have them as little puppies. Many people do nothing and it never causes an issue. I would say (my opinion only!) to let it slide and monitor it. When he is slim, it won't have the pressure on it it does now.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

outwest said:


> Yep, umbilical hernia. The danger with them is a piece of intestine gets in there and gets stuck. Since it's squishy and painless, it's likely only fat. The only thing to do is a repair, which is simple, but still $$. Since you're slimming him down and it hasn't caused a problem, it may disappear as he loses weight, but once they have one they don't close on their own. If you take him to the vet, they might want to repair it. Since he is still heavy, that will put pressure on it (probably why he got it in the first place). Some dogs have them as little puppies. Many people do nothing and it never causes an issue. I would say (my opinion only!) to let it slide and monitor it. When he is slim, it won't have the pressure on it it does now.


OK, I think that's what I'll do. Still waiting to hear back from his previous owner about whether or not she ever had it evaluated. I'm thinking not since she never mentioned it.I suppose I won't make a special vet visit for it, but I'll let them poke at it the next time we are there for a check-up. Thanks!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I didn't get a good look, but is he already neutered? (Sorry, just coming here to take a break from mowing an acre with a push mower) 

Anyway, if he's not neutered yet, you could have it repaired when he is. It'll add a little to the cost of the neuter, but he won't have to deal with the anesthesia again. 

I have a dog here with one and had one years ago that had one. Bacchus' is nothing to worry about, it's tiny and hard. Wishes has a squishy one that we used to play with. Sounds weird, but it was funny. Never bothered her and we had it repaired before she had her litter (it was caused by her mother pulling her by her umbilicus at birth). 

Just keep an eye on it, most don't bother the dogs at all, and yeah, it may reduce on its own once he slims down.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

yeah, he is already neutered...we had that done about 6 weeks ago I guess. supposedly, he had a head-to-tail exam while he was there since it was our first time taking him to the vet after adopting him, but the hernia wasn't mentioned.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

OK, so I heard from his past-people and they said, yes, he did have it as a puppy but it has been monitored and been fine. i'll just make a mental note to watch for any changes.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vienna has this, and I didn't even think to ask them to repair it when I had her spayed. It's never seemed to give her any issues.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Max has one as well. My vet checked it and said as long as it is closed to his abdomen it is not a problem.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Remi has one too... The vet checks it every time I take him in... Nothing to worry about.. he thinks I am an over protective puppy mom.


----------



## Pink (May 23, 2012)

Emma had a little umbilical hernia as well (came from her breeder that way) and it was a quick procedure to fix when she was spayed.  

Don't know if there's an Animal Samaritans near you but it was a small fee to get Emma's little hernia sorted out. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

